# another new one *



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

hello my name is hayley I'm 24 and me and my dp have been trying for 1 and a half years for a baby.

i got abit worried after about 9 months nothing was happening but just carried on cos i was to scared to do anyhing about it.

after a year and a half i thought I've got to do something i had had enough and needed help.

i went to see my GP she said she wouldn't do anything until my dp had been checked out first so he had his tests and they came back fine so it was me with the problem.

I had to go for blood tests they came back fine.

next step i was sent for a hycosy where they check to see if your tubes are blocked mine were both fine but they found that i had polycystic ovaries

i then got prescribed clomid 50mg i have taken my first cycle but got a bfn i am now on my 2nd cycle and have everything crossed.

sorry once i get stated i don't shut up


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hay..

Welcome to FF!!! Nice to have you here! Good news about DP little swimmers!!!! Sorry you have polycystic ovaries.   Hopefully the clomid will do the trick hun...

Good luck for this cycle and   for the last!
Love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Hay and welcome to FF
 with you tx hun
Love Bev xx


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks everyone u make me feel so welcome, its nice to talk to people that are going through the same thing. i haven't told anyone what I'm going through i feel embarrassed   so its nice to chat to u girls.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hay
i know what you mean about not talking to people about fertility issues. I have told a few people and have found that it helps letting close friends know what is going on. It's a personal choice though. I haven't told everyone at work though as I wanted to be able to go to work without having people ask me "How it's going?" or feeling they couldn't talk about their kids/pregnancies.
Hope it works out for you hun, this site will help with support when you need it
Good luck
Love Bev xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks bev 
are you taking clomid then? if so how you finding it?


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

I took clomid for 4 cycles starting back in May. Unfortunately it didn't work for us, didn't think it would as the cons have not found any problem with me but DH (dear husband) has low sperm count. I felt a bit bloated when taking it but apart from that ok. We are just in the middle of our first icsi cycle and am testing on13th December. My sil (sister-in-law) took clomid and concieved after the 7th cycle when the cons doubled her dose.
Good luck love Bev xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Hay,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Have you been prescibed metformin for your pcos? This along with clomid can be quite effective. Also if this cycles doesnt work on 50mg you can ask to have it upped to 100mg.

Have a look on the clomid board, they are a lovely bunch of ladies who will understand what you are going through, and will be able to answer any questions you might have    

Clomid can work so stay positive

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

hi no i havent been given any metformin just taken 50mg of clomid.

ive got an appointment in jan for a chat with my nurse i will mention it and see what she says.

hoping my 2nd cycle on clomid will work though. taken my last tablet today so we will be  fingers crossed

thanks for the great advice nikki 

Hayley xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Also hun, following a low gi diet can help with symptoms regarding pcos, ie avoiding white rice/pasta etc.

Ill have my fingers crossed for you hun      

Nikki


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

OK i will be doing that diet then. i will try everything and anything  THANK YOU
Hayley xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Hay,

Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  

 with your tx hun!



                            Strawberries x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks everyone  to you all 

Hayleyxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Hayley, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the struggle you are having conceiving, but good to hear that you have found a possible reason for this and, hopefully, the clomid will make a big difference and bring you the baby you so long for.

I will leave you some links to help you find your way around the boards a bit easier:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi thanks Caz i was just wondering how you log on to the location boards website

Hayleyxxxxxxxx


----------

